# 6 weeks to an outdoor fireplace, here we go...



## Double

As I was headed out the door a couple of weeks ago to buy lumber for a large pergola in the backyard, my wife decided she wanted an outdoor fireplace first. 

Back to the drawing board...The first decision was the type of fireplace to build, and after some online searching I settled on a Rumford style.

I scored a good deal on some Acme king size brick; about 1200 for $250. After that I started to plan out the shape and size of the fireplace, and get together a materials list. My goal was to get everything for under $1500.

Friday I started pouring the forms for an L-shaped brick pier bench and the fireplace. We are having a big BBQ on April 28th, so that means it needs to be ready in time. I was able to get all the concrete work done over the weekend and I purchased all of the remaining material on Saturday, to be delivered (hopefully) this Friday.

Hopefully I've got everything that I need, and I came in slightly under budget at about $1451.

This weekend I hope to get the brick for the benches laid, and use that as technique practice for the fireplace itself.

Pictures to follow shortly...


----------



## Double

Here is another thread I had that shows the layout and style that I was going for:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f105/outdoor-fireplace-firewood-box-upper-bracing-136037/

(Post 12 is the layout I'm trying for, and post 13 the brick style)

And here we go...








The Brick Pile









Location on the patio









Initial layout









A few markers









Removing and SAVING the dichondra ground cover









Replanted in a less well grown area of the patio


----------



## no1hustler

Awesome, I'll be following along!


----------



## pwgsx

Good luck, if you need some tips, let me know, I just did mine and had some issues with it venting due to the wind. All fixed now.:thumbsup:
At least you have all matching bricks, I had about 4 different types but its more functional than for looks.


----------



## Double

Very nice...a couple more pics.

I was going to get around to removing the fireplace form and tarp last night, but, I had some rotting fence and it is junk pickup week. So instead I spent the evening tearing some fence down, digging out old broken post footings, and getting the new post holes ready to pour new footings this weekend with the new fencing. May post a pic tomorrow.








Form for a bench base








And removing the form








Tarped fireplace base to "wet cure." The tarp comes off tomorrow AM!


----------



## jomama45

I gotta say, you may be pushing the limits on your timeframe, but I do realize that sometimes that's the only way to get things done. Best of luck, and I look forward to the progress pics...........:thumbsup:


----------



## fixrite

looks like it will be a fun place to enjoy friends and family.


----------



## Double

Yeah, jomama, if I don't set a tight goal it will never get done...

This weekend's progress! 

Got about 150 brick laid, for the under bench are next to the fireplace. I was side-tracked with repairing a fence, adding a few new sections, setting posts, planting two trees, limbing up another, and clearing some beds for mulch and fabric; and boy does the body ache now...








The only thing that was backordered was the fireclay, so the firebrick will have to wait till next weekend to be set.








Ready to brick...








One under post finished.








All four completed on the underside, the pine will go on top double layer of 2x10 screwed together, and then there will be more brick over top with a concrete 16" square cap.


----------



## pwgsx

Looks great!!!!! If you dont have one already, get a joint tool. After the cement starts to harden a bit, you tool the joints and it makes for a smooth finish and also helps with filling any gaps.


----------



## Double

Good idea, I do have one and boy does it make a nice difference finishing everything off. I was able to get the wood finished for the benches last night, and hope to finish them all together Thursday night. Hope to get a good portion of the firebox laid on Sunday. Spent last night replacing pickets on the fence.


----------



## pwgsx

Fences are always fun.......How do you plan to do the fire box?


----------



## jomama45

I hope you ordered exterior rated fireclay, ie: non-water soluable like HeatStop II or the like..............:whistling2:


----------



## pwgsx

I cant tell from the pic but you want a pretty deep fire box. From the pic it looks a bit shallow. Reason is its outside and any slight breeze will pull smoke out the front. My box is about 1 1/2 ft in and still have some issues. Just something to think about :thumbsup:


----------



## Double

jomama45 said:


> I hope you ordered exterior rated fireclay, ie: non-water soluable like HeatStop II or the like..............:whistling2:


I hope so too. I told them at the masonry place that I was building an outdoor fireplace but I'll be sure to check...


----------



## SingleGuy

Looks good! I'm tagging along on this one ...


----------



## Double

Weekend update...

I was able to finish off all four columns and the bench, and get started on the side boxes for the fireplace. In a couple of the pictures you see the fence sections I was working on during the week...








One down! Maybe I could go third world style and put broken glass in the top of the second one...just to deter those evil party crashers








...and done! That means I have to start the real project, the fireplace...








Humble beginnings here...hopefully will get one box finished during the week

The fireclay is also in just need to pick it up; and it is in fact "Heat Stop," I talked with the masonry guy this morning, my 12" throat coving sections are also here, big savings on those versus the prefabbed full throat.

I wasn't totally convinced on the benches while they were coming together, but now that they are finished I really like the look, works well with the house, and they are super solid/sturdy.


----------



## jomama45

Double said:


> Weekend update...
> 
> I was able to finish off all four columns and the bench, and get started on the side boxes for the fireplace. In a couple of the pictures you see the fence sections I was working on during the week...
> 
> View attachment 48436
> 
> One down! Maybe I could go third world style and put broken glass in the top of the second one...just to deter those evil party crashers
> 
> View attachment 48437
> 
> ...and done! That means I have to start the real project, the fireplace...
> 
> View attachment 48438
> 
> Humble beginnings here...hopefully will get one box finished during the week
> 
> The fireclay is also in just need to pick it up; and it is in fact "Heat Stop," I talked with the masonry guy this morning, my 12" throat coving sections are also here, big savings on those versus the prefabbed full throat.
> 
> I wasn't totally convinced on the benches while they were coming together, but now that they are finished I really like the look, works well with the house, and they are super solid/sturdy.



Looking good, keep it up.......:thumbsup:

As for the throat sections, make sure to have a helping hand around when it's time to put them in. Although they are certainly cheaper, you need to carefully slide them on the angle iron and it get's heavy & awkward as they add up.....

Also, make sure it's Heatstop II, as the original is just a std. airset IIRC....


----------



## Double

Thanks for the heads up, it is "Heat Stop 50", which according to the Heatstop website:

*2. Q. What are the Heat Stop product types?
A.* There are only two as follows:
1. Heat Stop in a 1 gallon (15 lb.) pail or a 3 gallon (50 lb.) pail. Premixed and ready to use.
2. Heat Stop-II in a 1 gallon (10 lb.) pail and Heat Stop-50 in a 50 lb. bag. Same producte but different size container. Add water, mix and ready to use. 

*9. Q. Which of the Heat Stop refractory mortar products is most popular?
A.* Every year Heat Stop-50 is used more than any of the other products. The reasons why follow:
1. Heat Stop-50 is the least expensive.
2. Heat Stop-50 (or Heat Stop-II) may be used for firebrick or clay flue installations with up to 3/8" thick joints.
3. Heat Stop-50 (or Heat Stop-II) may be easily colored with mortar color.
4. Heat Stop-50 (or Heat Stop-II) is non water soluble in service.
5. Heat Stop-50 (or Heat Stop-II) has an indefinite shelf life.
6. Heat Stop-50 (or Heat Stop-II) has excellent drying characteristics no matter the humidity

...and it says "non-water soluble" on the bag


----------



## pwgsx

looks great man!!


----------



## TRUEPRO

Hideous. I commend the DYI effort tho very impressive for novice.


----------



## SingleGuy

TRUEPRO said:


> Hideous. I commend the DYI effort tho very impressive for novice.











Well you're just a ball of joy aren't you?


----------



## bbo

TRUEPRO said:


> Hideous. I commend the DYI effort tho very impressive for novice.





SingleGuy said:


> Well you're just a ball of joy aren't you?


From the tone of his other posts, it looks as if he feels that any masonry project you should call him in. I'm surprised he didn't quote a teardown of the OP's benches and rebuild for a great price. :laughing:

afaic, the OP has a wonderful project going and his knowledge of Masonry coupled with the questions he is asking are well enough to have him do this project.

There is a reason this web site starts with DIY in the url.

keep posting progress, its interesting to me.


----------



## no1hustler

You had a nice long Holiday weekend. Where are the progress pictures?


----------



## pwgsx

Yea wheres the pictures ??


----------



## Double

Unfortunately we had no days off over the holiday! We just opened a new building so while I'm training the new guys I'm here 7-7, 6 days.

This Saturday will be my last and next week I'm back on a 7-5:30 run so should see more progress after that. 

We have also been having a good bit of rain down here so the last couple Sundays I've been unable to make any headway.

Hope to get the firebrick in this weekend, then I'll start to build up around it. The next two weeks I should make ALOT of progress.


----------



## pwgsx

pics pics pics


----------



## Double

*Progress!*

Got a good bit done this weekend, though still alot to do.

Finished the two outer boxes, got the firebrick floor laid, and started some brick on the outside.

Intial pre-layout 








Chalk Lines 








Floor cut and finished








Right box completed, had to throw some wood in there. 








And a couple progress shots....
















It seems to be picking up speed now, so hopefully I can make major moves this coming weekend as well.

Now a question for those of you that have actually built a fireplace before....

I realized this weekend that I have no idea how to actually assemble the throat/smoke chamber asembly once I get to that height.

Here are the pieces I have:
Angle iron (I think 42" even though fireplace is 36")
3 12" throat pieces
2 molded throat ends
Rectangular (I think 13" deep, matches fireplace depth) 2 piece smoke chamber
Flu liner pieces (also 13" square)

The main points I'm not sure on are:

1) The throat pieces are longer on one leg than the other, which is which? 

2) The smoke chamber is not "angled in(Four 90 degree sides)" like the Rumford firebox, does that matter?

3) Same question for the throat pieces, although they are square ended so they match the smoke chamber.

4) What do I rest the angle iron on(Firebrick sides or concrete block?)

5) Whats the best way to support the brick across the front face of the top of the firebox? I want to do a curved opening, so maybe that solves the problem, and I'll just lay brick over a wood form until dry?

I guess what I need is a quick photo to explain it all or a good explanation to clear up my total confusion

THANKS! More pictures this weekend!(Hope for no rain)


----------



## jomama45

Double said:


> *Progress!*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pieces I have:
> Angle iron (I think 42" even though fireplace is 36")
> 3 12" throat pieces
> 2 molded throat ends
> Rectangular (I think 13" deep, matches fireplace depth) 2 piece smoke chamber
> Flu liner pieces (also 13" square)
> 
> The main points I'm not sure on are:
> 
> 1) The throat pieces are longer on one leg than the other, which is which?
> 
> 2) The smoke chamber is not "angled in(Four 90 degree sides)" like the Rumford firebox, does that matter?
> 
> 3) Same question for the throat pieces, although they are square ended so they match the smoke chamber.
> 
> 4) What do I rest the angle iron on(Firebrick sides or concrete block?)
> 
> 5) Whats the best way to support the brick across the front face of the top of the firebox? I want to do a curved opening, so maybe that solves the problem, and I'll just lay brick over a wood form until dry?
> 
> I guess what I need is a quick photo to explain it all or a good explanation to clear up my total confusion
> 
> THANKS! More pictures this weekend!(Hope for no rain)



I think you have the throat & smoke chamber confused. The throat tiles should be 12" long and have a long radius on one side, which faces the backwall of the firebox.

The smoke chamber is nothing more than two sections of clay flue tile, cut on an angle. They get molded together, with the larger end down.

The angle iron rests directly on the block back-up. This is hard to explain, and everytime I do it, I have to stop & think about it, so you may need to draw yourself a simple diagram.

As for the arch over the opening, you'll need to build a temp. form to do that. It can be pulled out the next day typically.

If the kit you bought didn't come with any kind of directions, you can certainly find them, and a wealth of other knowledge, at rumford dot com. If you can;t find what you are looking for there, let me know, I'll steer you in the right direction..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Double

I think I have figured out part of it from a few pictures I found...

This first pic shows the throat pieces I have, and the two end pieces. I can see now that I simply set then end pieces on an angle to match the angled sides of the firebox. 

Do the rear edges of the throat ends meet right up against the rear of the firebox?








Here is what the molded throat looks like. 

Clearly, the rectangular smoke chamber will not match the trapezoidal top of the throat, do I simply rest the smoke chamber pieces on top or do I need to somehow fill the voids on the side corners? In the second picture it doesn't match but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## jomama45

Try this for full step-by-step directions. Hit "Back" or "Next" at the bottom to see more. Also, the throat tiles sit flush with the front of the firebox/firebrick, which, if you built the firebox to the appropriate dimensions, will leave exactly 4" for the throat opening. The covings simply flush with the plane of the splayed sidewalls below.

http://rumford.com/instc.html


One more side profile diagram that should help with throat & smoke chamber. The wider end of the SC obviously goes down, with it centered right to left, and it should favor the front of the fireplace. Pulling it slightly forward creates a small version of what is typically referred to as the "smoke shelf".

http://rumford.com/segflyerplan.html


----------



## Double

That is exactly what I needed! Thanks!


----------



## Double

Another beautiful weekend meant some nice progress...

First I had to dig out a seriously overgrown Burford Holly stump in the front yard. That ate up about an hour of the morning Saturday.








Then onto the actual work, got about half of the rear wall height complete








Laid in a good bit of brick and concrete block, with wall ties in between.








You can see the dry stacked brick at the inner edge of the firebox, thats just sitting there to show the look. It will run on the end like that and then have an arch at the top of the opening. If the arch goes well I will add a small arch to each of the side boxes. There will also be a line of vertical brick facing the entire lower portion of the front of the fireplace to cover the base and the front edge of the firebrick. 








And a shot of the back.








Finally taking the shape of an actual fireplace. 

Any advice for working with the fireclay? I eventually get the blocks set but its MUCH more difficult to work with with the tight joints and the very short working life, the workable time seems only about 10-15 mintues, especially once it warms up outside. It also says on the bag not to re-work the fireclay with adding water. So right now I just have to mix very small batches and do a few bricks at a time.


----------



## pwgsx

Very Nice :thumbsup: I bet you will be happy when its all done.


----------



## jomama45

Looking good..............:thumbsup:

As for tips with the fireclay, I would suggest getting all your cuts made ahead of time and ready to go before mixing. It also helps to soak the brick in water for a few minutes first to ensure they're saturated, as they suck the moisture out of the fireclay extremely fast when the brick are dry. You'll still need to mix small batches of fireclay, as like you stated, it has a short useable life, but the damp brick will certainly help. ANd no, don't re-temper the fireclay, but you should mix it a tad on the wet side and let it hydrate/set-up for 5 mins before using. Lastly, always start mixing with the water, and slowly add the dry mix until it gets to the right consistency. Adding the water to the powder takes longer to mix, and makes it harder because your always attempting to mix tight mortar............


----------



## Double

Great Suggestions!

I have not been doing any of those...except for the precutting

For next batch I will:

1) Soak bricks in water to saturate
2) Mix the mortar into the water
3) Mix the mortar wet


----------



## jomama45

One more thing, in case you don't already know, although the backwall brick look relatively clean. If you want to clean the brick up of smears, you can simply use a wet sponge or rag on the entire surface after an hour or two. Just like cleaning tile, be sure to change you r water out a few times........


----------



## Double

Starting to get tall. I've almost hit the height of the firebox with the brick now. Going to pick up some more fireclay today or tomorrow, and try to finish the firebox before the weekend. Hoping to get the throat set this weekend, but I've go to go into work Saturday so that may be a stretch.

Next week should see the smoke chamber set and the arch finished. Then it will be a push to the finish.


----------



## no1hustler

Nice progress!


----------



## pwgsx

You know that fire will cook all the groundcover infront of the opening, better make plans for some more pavers  Looks like rain this weekend here in TX


----------



## jomama45

Is it April 28'th yet????????????/ :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Double

Yeah, maybe time to change the thread..."6 weeks to half of an outdoor fireplace!" haha


----------



## Double

Not much progress as I hoped for this weekend, but the main firebox is finished, still need to install the throat and coving.


----------



## twostuds

Looking good so far. Look forward to seeing the finished fireplace.


----------



## pwgsx

Nice weekend coming up, get to work


----------



## Double

Weekend Progress...we moved our summer get together out to July 1 so I've got three weeks to finish everything up.

Made some strides forward this weekend.

Side of the culvert pices where the angle iron sets into the cinder...








Internal shot of the smoke chamber and throat opening, its exactly 4" all the way across. I was ONE firebrick short...








Backside getting quite large now, need to diet...








Finished up the lower front detail to hide the front of the pad, also started bricking up the side firebox detail and tonight I will build a form to lay the arch across.








You may notice the extra line of fireclay on the left hand most piece of the throat sections. "Someone" reversed the first angled cut when trying to set the throat, luckily it was all cut in one take and the surfaces mated back up quite easily with some fireclay to bond them.


----------



## pwgsx

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## Double

Laid out the pattern on the arch form...


----------



## Double

Arch is set and the toppers for the side fireboxes are set as well. I ended up using angle iron to support the front edge of the side boxes. This arch is the second attempt; for the first try I tried to remove the form immediately after while the mortar was still maleable. I read on a couple structural masonry sites that this would help to make a stronger bonder across the arch. Maybe this is practical for a master mason, but I failed horribly and knocked a couple bricks loose taking the form down, which caused total arch collapse. Hoping that a day or two to cure will give the strength required.


----------



## jomama45

Two things:

- I just noticed something that looks strange in picture #2 of post #46. You'll need to cap those open cores off of the block behind the firebrick. I've always shifted the smoke chamber to the front to create the ledge/shelf at the front, as I think it just generally performs better and smokes less out the face. Honestly, not as big of a deal on an outdoor FP, but you certainly don't want to leave those block open in that situation......

- I would lay the arch, as well as a few courses above it, allow it to set at least overnight, and you shouldn't have any issue. It's probably too late, but I would recommend minimizing the amount of mortar you use on the bottom side of the arch brick, as you can't tool the joints the next day when they're set. It's easier to simply fill & tool the missing joints the next day rather than chip/grind out the mortar and them have to fill and tool anyways.

Otherwise, keep up the good work.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Double

Two good points...

Those openings were all capped right after that picture so I've got that one knocked out.

Arch worked very well when I let it set up overnight, and I did exactly what you noted and simply used a little less mortar than normal and pointed it later.

Todays progress...got the pattern inset above the arch, laid some of the mantel, filled in brick to the mantel level, hope to finish it up tomorrow except for some detail work around the inset pattern and some pointing


----------



## Double

More progress, in the home stretch now, hope to finish it up tonight/tomorrow night...


----------



## hammerlane

Taking into account location = Texas
Taking into account the month = June
Taking into account the weather = Hot

And outdoor fireplace gets priority over a pergola.

All I can say is ??????????????????

To each their own. And enjoy as it does look nice.


----------



## pwgsx

hammerlane said:


> Taking into account location = Texas
> Taking into account the month = June
> Taking into account the weather = Hot
> 
> And outdoor fireplace gets priority over a pergola.
> 
> All I can say is ??????????????????
> 
> To each their own. And enjoy as it does look nice.


Im sure he wants to finish it before the fall. Nothing like starting a project and moving on to another just bc its "HOT". 

Looks good man, I wish I had made my own fire box instead of the drop in I used but I was in a hurry. Nice job!!!


----------



## Sephora

Looks great!!!


----------



## Double

Got the last firebrick laid last night, and I'm almost up to the chimney cap, how about votes on the top pattern?

I like some of these...

























but a little to dramatic maybe.

Im thinking a single row of brick end hanging out, topped with a single surround of 3/4 vertical brick, sort of a combo of these two here...









This second picture illustrates the idea, but there would be no more rows above the vertical row...









And of course there will be no real "cap" on the top, it will be fully open


Thoughts?


----------



## pwgsx

i like the knot pic, think you can pull that off? I would just do the second to last pic, simple and looks nice. Are you doing a metal wind cap? You may get downdrafts depending on the wind direction when you have your fire.


----------



## Double

I wasn't planning on doing anything on the top, but that being said, it is often VERY windy here, so maybe it is something to consider.


----------



## Double

Getting dark to early even with my headlight on...didn't quite get everything finished, maybe this evening, but pretty close. Just need to trim out around the firebox and pattern detail, and lay the chimney detail row, then time for fire...


----------



## Double

Finished, first fire last night!


----------



## no1hustler

Looks great, but talk about a wimpy fire!


----------



## hammerlane

Double said:


> Finished, first fire last night!


 
A little overkill for that roaring fire


----------



## Jim F

Great to see a plan come together. I think you made the right choice finishing up the top. It looks better than just having the clay sleeve sticking out the top.


----------



## CoconutPete

Fireplace looks great! 

You need more fire!


----------



## Double

Definitely, I originally thought the clay would look cool, but as I got up to the top...not so much.

Had another fire last night, chimney is drawing really well, no smoke out the front which was my big worry. All that work getting the firebox dimensions right paid off I guess.

Short major project break now while I work on a lot of minor projects then hope to get started on the pergola next month..."Your home is your headache," but in a good way.


----------

